# donkeys



## snazzie_yazzy (Jun 1, 2009)

does anyone have donkeys?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I work for a lady who keeps donkeys and she also has a Poitou donkey which is a giant donkey.
Very sweet natured things but not my cup of tea really.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

No, but I sponsor one. And he is lovely....we visit him and his friends.


----------



## olan (Jun 1, 2009)

i don't have but i have seen before in a small ranch at my dad's town. they had been a collection of many cowboys too. and i think it useless having only one if you're thinking to have one.


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't have a donkey but I am hoping to start volunteer work at sidmouth donkey sanctuary in devon next month. I have an informal interview at the end of June so hopefully they will be happy for me to help out. Looking forward to leaning more about them


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

purplepawstore said:


> I don't have a donkey but I am hoping to start volunteer work at sidmouth donkey sanctuary in devon next month. I have an informal interview at the end of June so hopefully they will be happy for me to help out. Looking forward to leaning more about them


goo for you hope you get in


----------



## snazzie_yazzy (Jun 1, 2009)

it's just i have donkeys and theyre didn't seem to be any convo's about them but im glad that there is a lot of support for them.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

snazzie_yazzy said:


> it's just i have donkeys and theyre didn't seem to be any convo's about them but im glad that there is a lot of support for them.


I learnt too ride on a donkey. I love em


----------



## snazzie_yazzy (Jun 1, 2009)

mee too! to big now tho


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

snazzie_yazzy said:


> mee too! to big now tho


so am i. my daulter used too look after 2 pu untill a couple of month's ago


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

I went to the donkey sanctuary last week, they have so many donkeys of all shapes and sizes. It's such a nice place for them and there are lots of nice walks for the public.

Last month a foal was born there, sooo cute! Have a look at:

The Donkey Sanctuary


----------



## snazzie_yazzy (Jun 1, 2009)

that is very cute we have a foal at home at the minute he is called bisto.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

snazzie_yazzy said:


> that is very cute we have a foal at home at the minute he is called bisto.


can you put a piccy up so we can see


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

This is the Donkey Trust I sponsor.

Elisabeth Svendsen Trust | bringing joy to children with special needs

I sponsor Simon, and I sponsored Kelly for my 18mnth old niece.

My OH sponsors William D...they are all so lovely, and we go up when we can to see them and buy some "donkey bits n bobs", like books and mugs etc to support the fund.

They are having their summer fayre on Sun 19th June. xx


----------



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

Elizabeth Svendsen also founded the donkey sanctuary in sidmouth. I think she was born in Yorkshire, and bought places for the donkeys in devon and around the country.

EST does great work for children & donkeys :thumbsup:


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

purplepawstore said:


> Elizabeth Svendsen also founded the donkey sanctuary in sidmouth. I think she was born in Yorkshire, and bought places for the donkeys in devon and around the country.
> 
> EST does great work for children & donkeys :thumbsup:


Yes it is the same one...she adapted her life for donkeys and children....I support it 100%. xx


----------

